# Your Favorite Piano Concertos of 20th Century



## Sumantra (Feb 1, 2018)

Just listened to Ustvolskaya and Stenhammar's 2nd back to back. Found both of them quite remarkable in their own ways. Digging a bit further on this. Hoping to get some new good once...

My Most Favorites Would Be (age wise)

Rachmaninov's 2nd (1901)
Stenhammar's 2nd (1907)
Scharwenka's 4th (1908)
Prokofiev's 2nd (1913)
Atterberg's 1st (1935)
Ustvolskaya's (1946)
Villa Lobos' 5th (1954)
Eben's (1961)
Kabalevsky's 4th (1975)
Adigozalov's 4th (1994)


Some Others I Really Liked

Busoni's 1st (1904)
Rachmaninov's 3rd (1909)
Scriabin's Poem of Fire (1910)
Gershwin's F (1925)
Medtner's 2nd (1927)
Kabalevsky's 1st (1928)
Ireland's (1930)
Bartok's Two Piano (1931)
Poulenc's Double (1932)
Shostakovich's 1st (1933)
Kabalevsky's 2nd (1935)
Medtner's 3rd (1943)
Bartok's 3rd (1945)
Villa Lobos' 3rd (1957)
Shostakovich's 2nd (1957)
Adigozalov's 3rd (1985)
Rautavaara's 3rd (1998)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Lachenmann Ausklang
Dusapin Jetzt Genau
Finnissy Piano Concerto 2
Roger Reynolds Less Than Two


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Tippett .


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

In no particular order: Bartók 1,2,3; Ligeti; Schönberg; Prokofiev all 5; Ravel both; Ginastera 1; Rautavaara 1 and 2; Milhaud 2, 4 and 5; Chin; Henze 2


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Bartok 1+2
Prokofieff 2
Bartok 3
Ravel Left Hand

Prokofiev 1,3,5
Mosolov 1
Shostakovich 1 (with trumpet)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There are so many ... I'd tend to agree with a lot of the OP's choices, but haven't heard any Adigozalov at all. Some other, personal choices would also be

- *Ravel*, 1+2
- Wiklund, 1+2
- Bartok, 1+2
- Prokofiev, 4+5
- Poulenc
- Martinu no.4
- Shostakovich 2
- Barber
- Holewa
- Keuris
- Nørgård, In Due Tempi
- Ruders, no.1

+ Bridge, Phantasm
+ Stravinsky, Capriccio
+ De Falla, Nights in the Gardens
+ Foulds, Dynamic Triptych
+ Bax, Symphonic Variations
+ Poulenc, Aubade

etc. ...


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Barber is a masterpiece, one of my favorite works to come out of America.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Not sure if you've heard these, Sumantra, but if not, I've posted the links:


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Two more for you:


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

No particular order...

Bartok - 1,2,3 Mostly 2 and 3
Barber - Piano Concerto Op 38 (1962)
Charles Wuorinen - Fourth Piano Concerto (2003), but I like his third almost as much
Magnus Lindberg - Piano Concerto No 2 (2011/2012)
Joan Tower - Concerto for Piano (1985)
Elliott Carter - Piano Concerto (1964)
Ligeti - Piano Concerto (1985-1988)
Schoenberg - Piano Concerto (1942)
Roger Sessions - Piano Concerto (1956)
Unsuk Chin - Piano Concerto (1996)

I am sure there a few more I am missing.

Oops!

A couple of mine are 21st century. Oh well, they're staying on my list.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18 (1901)
Respighi - Piano Concerto in A minor, P.40 (1902)
Żeleński - Piano Concerto in E-flat major, Op. 60 (1903)
Röntgen - Piano Concerto No. 4 in F major (1906)
Stenhammar - Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 23 (1907)
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30 (1909)
Perosi - Piano Concerto in A minor (1916)
Hannikainen - Piano Concerto in B-flat minor (1917)
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 1 (1891, revised 1917)
Różycki - Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 43 (1918)
Respighi - Concerto in modo misolidio, P.145 (1924)
Graener - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 72 (1925)
Berg, Natanael - Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor (1931)
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40 (1926, revised 1941)
Dohnányi - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 42 (1947)


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

- Oh yes, Respighi was missing, 4 good concertante pieces. And the Poles, including Lutoslawski!

- Messiaen!

Have tried several different Carter recordings, but am finding it very difficult to get into. The probably easier, later concertante works by him are post-2000.


----------



## Sumantra (Feb 1, 2018)

I have listened to Lutoslawski and Shchedrin's 2nd, rest are unknown to me, thanks.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favored 20th century piano concerto is the one that Weinberg never composed.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Schoenberg, Lutoslawski, Barber, Prokofiev 2 and 3, Stravinsky Caparricio, Bartok 1 and 2, Ligeti, Per Norgard are my favorites so far off the top of my head. I'm probably missing some. There are some 20th century PCs that are fairly well known that I haven't yet gotten to know well.

Special shout out to the Per Norgard concerto cause I haven't seen it mentioned too much. It's named "In Due Tempi" because the rhythms are written out in a proportion that implies multiple tempos throughout. It's a work of playful delight and charm.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, the Nørgård stays interesting, even after a lot of hearings. Alternatively, some find it strange or confusing, though - not me.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

My favorite 20th piano concerto is Mozart's. What an odd question!


----------



## 96 Keys (Oct 21, 2021)

Barber, Bartok 2nd, Prokofiev 2nd, Henze 2nd (what is it with all the 2nd's?), Penderecki, P.M. Davies, and Norgard off the top of my head.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

violadude said:


> Schoenberg, Lutoslawski, Barber, Prokofiev 2 and 3, Stravinsky Caparricio, Bartok 1 and 2, Ligeti, *Per Norgard* are my favorites so far off the top of my head. I'm probably missing some. There are some 20th century PCs that are fairly well known that I haven't yet gotten to know well.
> 
> *Special shout out to the Per Norgard concerto cause I haven't seen it mentioned too much. *It's named "In Due Tempi" because the rhythms are written out in a proportion that implies multiple tempos throughout. It's a work of playful delight and charm.


Yes, it probably should have been on my list.

Quite good.


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

I love the Concierto Breve by Xavier Montsalvatge:


----------



## Sumantra (Feb 1, 2018)

Simon Moon said:


> No particular order...
> 
> Bartok - 1,2,3 Mostly 2 and 3
> Barber - Piano Concerto Op 38 (1962)
> ...


Oh that's ok. I didn't know they are still making music in 21st century


----------



## EmperorOfIceCream (Jan 3, 2020)

For me Schoenberg is No. 1, followed by Ligeti, and then probably Bartok. 

- Ligeti
- Chin
- Xenakis (Keqrops, Synaphai, Erikhthon)
- Bartok 1-3
- Schoenberg
- Prokofiev 2
- Ravel
- Schoenberg


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Ravel in G
Gershwin in F
Schoenberg
Shostakovich No. 2
Reger
Busoni (barely makes it)


----------



## elgarsecret (Oct 11, 2021)

Poulenc's Concerto for Two Pianos
Mathieu Concerto No. 3 "De Québec"
Yellow River piano concerto
Prokofiev's 3rd


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am going to think, long and hard.


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't keep track.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Bartok 1, 2
Ravel (both)
Prokofiev 2, 3
Stravinsky Concerto for Piano and Winds, Cappricio
Schnittke Concerto for piano and strings


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

1. Koechlin – Ballade for piano & orchestra
2. Tcherepnin, A. – Piano Concerto No. 3
3. Schmitt – Symphony Concertante
4. Chávez – Concierto para Piano
5. Landowski – Piano Concerto
6. Saygun – Piano Concerto No. 1
7. Jolivet – Concerto for piano & orchestra
8. Theodorakis – Piano Concerto
9. Rautavaara – Piano Concerto No. 1
10. Ohana – Piano Concerto
11. Villa-Lobos – Chôros No. 11
12. Bennett – Piano Concerto
13. Zimmermann, B.A. – Dialoge for 2 pianos & orchestra
14. Gerhard – Concerto for piano & strings
15. Feldman – Piano & Orchestra
16. Birtwistle – Antiphonies for piano & orchestra
17. Valen – Piano Concerto
18. Skalkottas – Piano Concerto No. 2
19. Tveitt – Piano Concerto No. 5
20. Berio – Points on the Curve to Find …


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Prodromides said:


> 6. Saygun - Piano Concerto No. 1


Yessss, Saygun's concertos are so good! Anyone who doesn't have those CPO recordings needs to get them yesterday.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Szymanowski's Symphonie Concertante (Symphony no. 4).
A superb piano concerto in all but name.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Bernstein's "Age of Anxiety" is arguably a piano concerto, although titled a symphony.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

1900-1950:
Rachmaninov 2-4; Prokofiev 1, 3, 5; Bartok 3; Ravel in G; Copland; Gershwin; Villa-Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras 3; Poulenc; Szymanowski Symphony 4.

1950-2000: 
Surinach; Carmichael Concierto Folklorico; Ginastera 1; Tippett; Shostakovich 2; Sculthorpe.

Similar works:
Lutoslawski Paganini Variations; Dohnanyi Variations on a Nursery Theme; Rachmaninov Paganini Variations; Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue; Ives A Set of Pieces for Theatre or Chamber Orchestra; Martinu Sinfonietta La Jolla.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Favourite 5 C20th PCs? Tough choice.

Rachmaninoff 2nd
Shostakovich 2nd
Barber
Ravel in G
Ireland

Ask me on another day and I'll probably swap in Rachmaninoff 4th, Arnold 4 hands, maybe Tippett.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Bartok 2 and 3, Schoenberg, Barber, Rachmaninov 2 and 3, Prokofiev 1 and 2, Rautavaara 1


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Prokofiev's second is my favorite of the century.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Rachmaninoff 2 & 3
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto

I have many more favorites from the 19th century, but other than Rachmaninoff (who is in my mind a 19th century leftover musically speaking) find the 20th century to be mostly a musical desert.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Only one mention of Schnittke? Some years ago it was hot stuff here on TC! Probably my all time favoritest of all time <3


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Didnt see V. Williams mentioned. His is very good


----------



## Superflumina (Jun 19, 2020)

I'd like to mention Horatiu Radulescu's piano concerto "The Quest".


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

My absolute favorite, which I'm surprised hasn't been mentioned yet is Khachaturian's one and only.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

As a side remark, there's a rather big concertante rhapsody by Khachaturian too.


----------

